# NEW Update: Sad news 4/14 seems Tufee passed post # 35



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

*Got a message from Edie!*

*"I just got an e-mail from the gal at the Baldwin A.C. and Tufee was released from the vet and is now with a rescue. So, prayers work. I dont know who has him and am trying to find out incase they need some financial help for his medical. *
_*Will you post this on SM for me. Its a good day and better outcome for him then we thought. Hugs,Edie "*_

*Let's keep prayers going for this little guy!! *


*I had to create a new post as I couldn't seem to do a notice of update at subject or be able to identify what post # , so decided to just start anew. I'm sure had I taken my time I'd have figured it out but wanted to get this on before I got innvolved in 'stuff" here.*


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh what wonderful news!!!! God is so good!! I pray that someone can take him in and nurse him back to health and he lives out the rest of his life, safe, happy and secure!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> *Got a message from Edie!*
> 
> *"I just got an e-mail from the gal at the Baldwin A.C. and Tufee was released from the vet and is now with a rescue. So, prayers work. I dont know who has him and am trying to find out incase they need some financial help for his medical.
> Will you post this on SM for me. Its a good day and better outcome for him then we thought. Hugs,Edie "*
> ...


Thank God! :chili:


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

Please keep us updated and let us know if they need help for his care.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, let us know about his medical. Maybe we can start a special fund for him.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Praise the Lord, I will pray that he has all his days he has left in loving arms here on earth, before he returns to God's loving arms. God does work in mysterious ways.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Great news!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> *Got a message from Edie!*
> 
> *"I just got an e-mail from the gal at the Baldwin A.C. and Tufee was released from the vet and is now with a rescue. So, prayers work. I dont know who has him and am trying to find out incase they need some financial help for his medical.
> Will you post this on SM for me. Its a good day and better outcome for him then we thought. Hugs,Edie "*
> ...


*OH that is wonderful news...thanks for letting us know!*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great news! thanks for the update


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, thank God. What a relief! If the vet released him, then he must have felt this boy could have a decent quality of life again which is VERY good news. I just want to hug that boy. Thank you so much for keeping us updated. I'm so very happy to hear this. I'm almost dizzy with relief for him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Crying happier tears now. He's been given a little longer to know love before his time. Keep us posted on a fund! Thanks for keeping on this.:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope he will be loved and treated like the special little angel he is.:wub: I am so happy he is still alive. God Bless that little boy, I will be praying for him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news, Terry! Yes, keep us posted on him, and if they need money for his care.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news! What a special and tough little guy he is!

Do you know which rescue has him?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad the poor little guy is out of there.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear God I had to go back to see your original post because I'd missed it. My stomach is still up in my throat after seeing the picture of him. I hope who is responsible for his condition fries in **** and the frying starts now. 
Thank God he's in a better place. I will pray for that sweet boy forever.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so relieved to hear he's in rescue. I've thought about him all day. That picture was one of the most disturbing I've seen. If you find out anything else please let us know. Bless his heart I hope he's getting hugs right now.
:grouphug:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

:aktion033:YEAH Oh Happy Day!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In all honesty, I couldn't read the original post because I couldn't look at the photo. It's too upsetting. But I am soo glad it is working out.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We don't know which rescue has him yet. Edie is trying to find out, as we want to help.

Thanks so much for bringing this precious little soul to my attention, Terry.

All I saw in that broken down shell, was a lovely dog who needs love and medical care. One look at that face, and I would move heaven and earth to give him even one day of happiness, love, warmth, and comfort.

We all deserve that. God bless you wee little man. You are my hero.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Great news. The best ever. I hope he knows we love him.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've asked the gal who initially posted about him to let me know if she hears what rescue has him. I know when I went 'searching' about him there was a gal posting about him that seemed to be connected to Abbys Animal sanctuary in CA but she may have just heard about him as well. I can't find where I saw that. I was in such a 'twit" last night when I saw him I didn't know half of what I was doing. 

I now feel even if he has to go to the bridge soon , at least his last days will not be from the cold atmosphere of a shelter and that I'm feeling he's at least getting some TLC now. 

Who knows maybe he's not even quite as old as they first indicated.. maybe just his physical condition 'implied' just that. 

I will certainly keep updates on anything I hear and hope if otherd hear they will do the same. meanwhile we need to keep the prayers and good thoughts going for this little guy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update. I'm glad he's in someone's home and getting the attention that he needs.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update...the little guy certainly seems to be living up to his name!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing,is he really that old? I mean to go through all that at the age of 17.... and still be alive...I know Bitsy looked older than 9 when I got her. I knew her age,since I had gotten her paperwork. She looks so much better now. So who knows maybe this little angel is younger than estimated and he will live long enough to know true love..... If he only knew how much we all love him right now and we haven't even met him... All fluffs,dogs,cats,all pets should be "spoiled".

Can't wait to hear how he does... still crying,happy tears he's in a safe warm loving place right now....waiting for love...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank You God!!! I'm so happy to hear that he's in rescue and hope to hear more about him. Please keep us updated and let us know about donations for him.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My heart is happy knowing that sweet boy is safe and secure now. I hope that he gets all of the love and special attention that he needs and deserves :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you for the good news. Poor little guy. I couldn't stop thinking about him.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope that is the case, that he is younger then he seems. I hope that he gets some time to be happy and loved. They all deserve it, but especially poor babies like this. I get goosebumps knowing that he has a chance now.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update Terry. Sweet baby deserves some love and happiness now.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for this update. Oh that precious little boy, and bless all involved. Just want to hug him.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats great news. Ohhh the power of prayer!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What wonderful news to start out my day! Poor Tufee was in my heart and on my mind all day and night. I am so glad he's going to receive much needed love and care.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This is wonderful news...thanks for the update.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I went searching on FB to see if I could find any updates on Tufee and did find a thread about him. It seems a gal named Jennifer Lee Pryor ( Pryorsplanet) was the one who took him from the shelter. A gal posted a quote from Jennifer's FB page ( which I don't have access to) . However it appears he died last night but at least within loving arms. 
The gal posted this:
_"More info can be found on Jennifer Lee Pryor's page (who pulled him)... and he was in loving arms when he crossed... just wish he'd had more time with people who loved him. If you're like me, his image haunted you, and I thought you might want to know and say a prayer for him.
_
*Jennifer Lee Pryor page - To all of you: I wish he could stay with us...but it is not fair and I am glad we have him instead of anyone else...he could have been used to get money...and that would have been cruel...and indecent...He is loved right now, he has Trudy's arms around him, right now..we named him Noah...for Peace and COmfort...please all says a prayer for little Noah and light a candle as he passes over now. *
*The vet said, 'i am surprised he made it here, his heart is barely beating..not pioderma but likely skin cancer and probably has diabeties ---this dog has been suffering for a long time."... 

At least he suffers no more.*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I went searching on FB to see if I could find any updates on Tufee and did find a thread about him. It seems a gal named Jennifer Lee Pryor ( Pryorsplanet) was the one who took him from the shelter. A gal posted a quote from Jennifer's FB page ( which I don't have access to) . However it appears he died last night but at least within loving arms.
> The gal posted this:
> "More info can be found on Jennifer Lee Pryor's page (who pulled him)... and he was in loving arms when he crossed... just wish he'd had more time with people who loved him. If you're like me, his image haunted you, and I thought you might want to know and say a prayer for him.
> 
> ...


 

yeah... at least he suffers no more.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how sad


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't help but continue to cry. At least he knew love if only for a moment.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

malts4me said:


> I can't help but continue to cry. At least he knew love if only for a moment.


He will continue to have love. It is so sad though that I can't stop crying but he still lives in our hearts and has left a lasting impression. Maybe that was his purpose here on earth to help save others and show how cruel others are and to go out and help all these lost souls.
He has now and forever found love from our Lord and is in his arms now and at peace. Running, playing and meeting all of our little ones that crossed the bridge before him.
Rest in peace little Tuffee


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate to read about dogs suffering like this. I can't read these posts anymore. It's too sad for me to deal with.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How horrible. Dying from untreated diabetes is a miserable way to die.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I hate to read about dogs suffering like this. I can't read these posts anymore. It's too sad for me to deal with.


Yes, it sure is sad.. however if we don't read/know about them.. how can we help them? Yes, not all have the happy endings we hope for but so many do!
It rips me apart to learn of these poor wee-ones that are so cruely treated but having the experience with Naddie, ...had not someone 'known' she'd not be here today and be one of the loves of my life.

However, having said that... I do understand your feelings as well. It's sometimes just too stressful and I, too, need to take a break from reading about the rescues for a bit. Much depends on my emotions of the day and what other stresses are in my life at the time as to how well I can 'take-it".


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*So sad to hear this..*

Poor baby...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

This is just too sad,poor little guy. Makes my heart hurt.:smcry:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Reat in Peace Little Baby~~~:crying:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a heart break. I can't stop crying, but, I'm glad Tuffe/ Noah is in Heaven. God bless you, little one. You are loved and I'm so sorry.

Terry, thank you sweetie for everything. I know how you are feeling. I'm sorry.

Deb, Edie. I love you. I'm sorry.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh no! This is just so sad, I am in tears for you poor sweet Tuffee/Noah. I am so sorry you had to endure such suffering. May you suffering no more and rest in the arms of Jesus.

Thank you Deb,Edie and Terry for all you ladies did to try and help him. You ladies are truly one of the Angels God sent to protect and help these innocent fur babies.
:grouphug:

Do they know if they are persuing any criminal charges against his owner(s) for neglect?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

malts4me said:


> I can't help but continue to cry. At least he knew love if only for a moment.


Amen. :crying 2: RIP little Noah. We all love you. And thanks so much to everyone who tried so hard to make a difference and called our attention to this. You're truly Angels.:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*"this dog has been suffering for a long time."... 

At least he suffers no more"*

*  *

Godspeed sweet little Tuffee/Noah... I'm glad loving people pulled him and did what was best for him... suffer no more


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Sweet little Noah is now in Heaven and no longer knows pain and suffering. May he RIP.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank god ! i will continue praying for him , pls keep us updated.

im sorry i had not read the last two pages..

i am so saddened and at the same time at least now we know he didnt die alone, this is totally heartbreaking


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

This is so sad, at least he knew love for a moment


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Rest in peace, sweet little one. I hope you know how much you were loved by all.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

so sad, but at least he passed in loving arms.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:crying:At least Tuffee/Noah knew love when he passed. RIP Sweet Baby Boy, we love you.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rest in peace, Noah. Our prayers and love are with you. 

I'm so crushed. Poor baby, poor sweet baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was so hoping he'd have more good and loving time before he went. At least he went in love.I think he could feel all the love and good warm thoughts we were all sending him. Can't stop crying as I type this.It's so sad to now find out he suffered so long w/ something treatable!! I hope these people get prosecuted to the fullest and beyond!
At least he's not suffering any more.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

TEARS :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

At least this poor baby is not suffering anymore...RIP Noah


----------

